# PGE1 - arms



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Today is the day I became a man, grew some balls, and decided to play around with PGE1 in my arms.
I reconstituted the 1mg vial with 3.33ccs of bacteriostatic water making each unit in the slin pin worth 3mcg PGE1. 
I've put off running this experiment because I have a mass of scar tissue in each bicep the size of a racketball from years of site injecting AAS.
I decided to start small with 2 units in each bicep which is equal to 6mcg of PGE1.
What I found is the scar tissue in my biceps is too solid for a 30 gauge slin pin to penetrate. It completely bent the pin. 
Next, I get out a 27 gauge 1/2 inch slin pin. This one was able to penetrate my biceps but I couldn't push the pge1 into the muscle. I took it out and gave it another try and thus time pushed full force on the plunger. This worked. 2 units is such a micro amount that I had to question whether or not the pge1 actually left the syringe. 
I put 6mcg pge1 down the middle of each bicep.
I noticed I started having sweat run down my back. Not sure what that was all about. Maybe just my nerves?
I literally felt my biceps swell up more and more with each passing minute, even with this baby dose. 
I would say 6mcg PGE1 swelled each bicep as much as 2ccs of MCT oil/synthol would. Talk about easy to deal with. I would much rather inject one drop into each bicep than 2ccs of oil.
I'm going to put more PGE1 all around my triceps before I go train later today.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Holy shit this stuff is crazy. I just put another 6mcg in each bicep inner head and outer head, plus 15mcg in each tricep outer head and each triceps in the back underneathe. OMG ths stuff is like instant muscle. I feel it immediately and it continues to swell for awhile. I am 100% convinced the top Olympia pros put tiny amounts of PGE1 everywhere the day of the show. That's where I got the idea to do this. My friend's coach said he saw Dennis James take a slin pin and inject Big Ramy every few inches along his whole body with micro amounts of something. I can without a doubt say if I put 15mcg PGE1 all over my body I would look like a completely different bodybuilder with the look of someone much more advanced than I am.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 10, 2015)

I think it will be a lot easier to get a good shape to the biceps and triceps using PGE1 over oils because with oils it's difficult to gauge swelling. It's a crap shoot whether or not the large volume of site injected oil will over swell. By putting 6mcg-15mcg PGE1 in several sites throughout the arms it looks more natural so far.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Just put 15mcg pge1 in 4 sites in each side of the body, inner and outer bicep head, outer and back part of triceps. This dose is bigger than yesterday. I'm very pumped which only took a few minutes. 

There was no profuse sweating post injection today.

My arms look much larger today than yesterday. The higher dose really made a difference. 

Time to go train back, rear delts, and traps.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 12, 2015)

I told you 

Good to see you have finally become a man  I had a feeling you would love this stuff. After using it I soon realized this stuff would be best utilized by bb's on contest day to get extreme fullness. I have never felt anything like it... your muscle literally feels like it is being inflated. Some don't seem to respond as well as others but pleased you do. You are gonna look even more insane on this stuff


----------



## 6iron (Apr 12, 2015)

How long after work out will the swelling remain?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 12, 2015)

6iron said:


> How long after work out will the swelling remain?



My arms are still noticeably larger now this morning the next day.


----------



## MattG (Apr 12, 2015)

johnjuanb1 said:


> My arms are still noticeably larger now this morning the next day.



I'm interested if it lasts as long as syntherol...i just used up the last of mine i had. Have just been doing 1cc injections in multiple spots on my bis and tris once a week. With syntherol my arms blow up good and stay there for about 4 days then slowly come down by about day 6 or 7. Debating on whether to order more syntherol or give pge1 a shot...


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 13, 2015)

MattG said:


> I'm interested if it lasts as long as syntherol...i just used up the last of mine i had. Have just been doing 1cc injections in multiple spots on my bis and tris once a week. With syntherol my arms blow up good and stay there for about 4 days then slowly come down by about day 6 or 7. Debating on whether to order more syntherol or give pge1 a shot...



Pge1 lasts a day, but it's so freaking easy to inject a drop of it through a slin pin everyday. I haven't tajen my pge1 inject yet today and my arms are definitely still bigger. I think using this daily will seriously put done size on. It's so much nicer than injecting tons of oil. Plus it's easier to get it to look good. Oil injects are hit and miss.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 14, 2015)

I just put 20mcg PGE1 in each bicep, half in the inner head and half in the outer head. It feels like I have a full arm workout pump going. I accidentally passed through a little vein which caused a blood bubble to form under the skin. When this happens obviously a tiny amount of the drug gets directly into the blood stream. My pulse is around 80, slightly elevated but normal rhythm.
Anyone notice a burst of energy after injecting PFE1? Yesterday I thought it was just in my head, but I'm energized all of a sudden, and I took melatonin 15 minutes ago. I was getting tired but now I'm very full of life. Interesting...


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 14, 2015)

*Intramuscular PGE1 increases the development of new capillaries.  Here come the cobwebs!!!*

*prostaglandin E1 (PGE1) in the genesis of blood capillaries in rat ischemic skeletal muscle: histological study

ABSTRACT*

BACKGROUND: Therapeutic angiogenesis is a treatment modality for patients with chronic arterial insufficiency who do not have indication for direct reconstruction or angioplasty and who were not successfully submitted to clinical treatment. Prostaglandin E1 (PGE1) is one of the drugs used for this purpose.
OBJECTIVE: To study morphologic aspects in the genesis of blood capillaries in the lower limb skeletal muscle of rats submitted to ischemia under the action of intramuscular (IM) or endovenous (EV) PGE1.
METHODS: Forty-eight Wistar-UEM rats were randomly distributed into three groups of 16, equally redistributed into two subgroups, observed at the 7th and 14th days as follows: one control group, which had only limb ischemia; one group with ischemia and IM injection of PGE1; and one group with ischemia and EV injection of PGE1. To analyze the results, hematoxylin-eosin (HE) and immunohistochemical staining were used. 
RESULTS: There was a statistically significant increase in the number of capillaries in the subgroups using IM or EV PGE1, through counting in the samples containing HE staining. Immunostaining was not efficient for the quantification of capillaries.
*CONCLUSIONS: IM or EV PGE1 resulted in an increase in number of capillaries in the skeletal muscle of rats submitted to ischemia after 14 days of observation, which was histologically identifiable through HE staining. *Immunostaining was not successful in establishing a correlation with the increase in vessels found in HE staining.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Just put 30mcg PGE1 in each bicep split in each head. It's swelling by the minute. This dose seems best for my body. Any more would make it hard to sleep due to pain. I waited til after my workout to pin the PGE1 so my workout wasn't negatively affected due to pain.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Last night I put 30mcg PFE1 in each bicep split between the inner and outer head, then I went and trained arms. The pump is almost comical how intense it is. Vascularity is crazy as well. For some reason I also get wired post injection.


----------



## squatster (Apr 20, 2015)

Is it dangerous to have to many Capillaries in let's say our - kidneys or a a particular muscle?
I was trying to post for people what icapillaries are but I rot at cut and post


----------



## squatster (Apr 20, 2015)

Forgot - any measurable size difference?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 21, 2015)

squatster said:


> Forgot - any measurable size difference?



I think you have to use it everyday for best results. I'm using it preworkout before arms for a killer pump and fascias stretching but I missed a few days in between. I used 30mcg last night and will use 30mcg tonight before arms. I don't even own a take measure. Haha 
It's like all things, long term consistent use is the only way to gain permanence.


----------

